# High Cascade session 2



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

A shitload of fun


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

ha alright well that sounds good to me


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

if your a girl will you most likely be put in a group with other girls? because personally i prefer guys


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

kel-C-hotsauce said:


> if your a girl will you most likely be put in a group with other girls? because personally i prefer guys


Yeah, u'll be with other girls. I'm sure u could ask to be with guys, but if ur worried about not being challenged by other girls, trust me there are some good ass girls that go.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Yeah, u'll be with other girls. I'm sure u could ask to be with guys, but if ur worried about not being challenged by other girls, trust me there are some good ass girls that go.


It's not that im worried about not being challenged. I just would rather be with the guys, but yeah i'll probably just ask and see what happens.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

kel-C-hotsauce said:


> It's not that im worried about not being challenged. I just would rather be with the guys, but yeah i'll probably just ask and see what happens.


Yeah don't worry about it. U'll have so much fun there and probably progress a lot


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

I was looking at other threads and they said locals don't like the campers. Is that true? Also, i know it's under 18 but is it mostly younger kids (10-13)?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

kel-C-hotsauce said:


> I was looking at other threads and they said locals don't like the campers. Is that true? Also, i know it's under 18 but is it mostly younger kids (10-13)?


I don't know about the locals, but don't worry about just have fun and ignore them. There are kids of all ages, the average age is probably 14-15, but yeah there are younger kids there.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> I don't know about the locals, but don't worry about just have fun and ignore them. There are kids of all ages, the average age is probably 14-15, but yeah there are younger kids there.



I'm able to do small boxes, rails, and jumps. You wont see me catching any extreme air lol. Do you know if im going to be extremely out of my league?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

kel-C-hotsauce said:


> I'm able to do small boxes, rails, and jumps. You wont see me catching any extreme air lol. Do you know if im going to be extremely out of my league?


No not at all. They built feature for all types of abilities. In fact by the time u leave, u'll be much better.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> No not at all. They built feature for all types of abilities. In fact by the time u leave, u'll be much better.


Alright if i have any more questions i know who to ask lol. thanks!


----------

